# Your thoughts on this?



## franjf (Dec 13, 2012)

I have this girl on facebook who is currently having a problem with rats in her new house. I have tried to advise her on what to do such as humane rat traps etc.
She posted a photo yesterday of a shovel which was captioned 'Look what mum bought up to help with the rats' I bit my tongue with that picture though.

She just posted this which I have commented on and was wondering your thoughts on rat poison, is there any more advice I can give her on trying to deal with this problem that doesn't include that.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Why wouldn't she just set food in a humane trap?


----------



## franjf (Dec 13, 2012)

I suggested that first but she obviously hasn't taken my advice. I feel so bad on these ratties


----------



## zurfaces (Jan 16, 2013)

Well first I suggest you borrow her shovel and whack her on the head with it. Once she is down you can set out humane traps and catch the ratty. 

As far as rat poison goes I can tell you how it works. It's usually a high dose of blood thinner. Essentially it makes them bleed out internally. Not a quick death. 

I have heard (not sure if true) that because rats test everything before they eat it that it's hard to kill them with poison. I feel if they mix it into something strong smelling that the rat already trusts then the rat won't know it's there. 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## franjf (Dec 13, 2012)

Oh that is the first thought that crossed my mind zurfaces!

That is a horrible way to die, apparently she has put chocolate next to the poison so i'm hoping they outsmart her and just run off with the chocolate instead haha!

I really hate it when people are so narrow minded when it comes to rats, i'm aware they are an issue that needs to be dealt with but killing them like that is just down right cruel. I really hope I can convince her to set humane traps instead


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

I would think poison wouldn't work, just based on reading I've done on rats. Rats firstly can tell what foods they shouldn't eat. If this doesn't work, they are intelligent enough to observe others getting sick from or remember getting sick from certain foods and avoid them in the future. And I know my rats at least don't always eat all their food at once or in the plac I gave it to them so...


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

This pisses me off so bad I can't see straight. Maybe you can tell the cruel little bitch that you can stop by her house and capture the rats humanly. Tell her you'll do it for free too.


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

Hey-Fay said:


> This pisses me off so bad I can't see straight. Maybe you can tell the cruel little bitch that you can stop by her house and capture the rats humanly. Tell her you'll do it for free too.


OMG MY PHONE AUTOCORRECTED WITCH TO B****! Please feel free to delete my post; I was at work on break when I posted this and then didn't re-read what I had said D:!


----------



## Siringo (May 7, 2012)

Haha Hey-Fay, it happens! I second the part about offering to do it yourself. Not many people care about how their pests would feel, so I doubt she would change her method.


----------



## franjf (Dec 13, 2012)

I suppose I could offer my services, i just hate the idea of the poison being used


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

franjf said:


> I suppose I could offer my services, i just hate the idea of the poison being used


Then tell her that you will catch them free of charge and they won't have to deal with them!


----------



## franjf (Dec 13, 2012)

I will do! I'll send her a message and see what her reply is


----------



## xolectic (Oct 2, 2013)

I don't have any ill will towards anyone who kills pest rats, as long as it is done humanely. I personally think rat poison is excessive, and I would rather kill the rat myself than watch it bleed to death.


----------

